# Video update of Saffi!



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all, 

I know I haven't been on here as much as before I got Saffi - we've been BUSY! Here is a video update of Saffi's training:

http://abfabcockapoo.wordpress.com/2012/05/15/a-video-update/

I hope you enjoy it, we certainly do!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Brilliant! She is so sweet. Very happy girl wagging her tail.  x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

well done, such a clever girl x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So cute! How did you get roll over? We want to teach vincent that


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

Do do 'roll' we got her into a down position and then sort of flicked our wrist but gently pushed her onto her side at the same time - it didn't take long until we didn't have to use our hand anymore.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice Turi, you've done well there - she looks great too!

Ian


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

You can also get them to roll over using a treat. That worked better for us as Gisgo did not appreciate us trying to roll him. You put the treat in front of their nose then move it low down near to their shoulder so they bend their head back and then gradually move it over their back, keeping low down to their body. They first of all flop onto their side and then roll right over. Its hard to describe - there are some good clips on you tube and once you have seen someone do it and you know how to move the treat, it all becomes easy!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

just adorable


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

susanb said:


> You can also get them to roll over using a treat. That worked better for us as Gisgo did not appreciate us trying to roll him. You put the treat in front of their nose then move it low down near to their shoulder so they bend their head back and then gradually move it over their back, keeping low down to their body. They first of all flop onto their side and then roll right over. Its hard to describe - there are some good clips on you tube and once you have seen someone do it and you know how to move the treat, it all becomes easy!


Forgot to mention we had a treat in the hand that rotated too


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Fantastic! What a clever girl


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahh... Clever girl


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Bless her so cute and clever. I've tried all the different ways to teach roll over and had to give up as just can't get Betty to do it so am very impressed with that especially!!!

Xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thought we hadn't heard from you in ages Turi, now we know why! Well done Saffi :twothumbs:


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

So impressed with Saffi such a clever girl
Milo will sit ....but not stay
down....but not stay
give his paw
ring his bell to go outside
toilet on command....if he needs to go
His obedience at class is a nightmare,he just wants to play.
I would be pleased if he would just walk to heel
Well done Saffi


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

Brilliant Turi, hardly seems anytime since you first chose Saffi


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Fabulous! She is as gorgoeus as ever and very smart!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Brilliant and sweet video! Biscuit has been easy to train too but I'm still trying to master the 'roll'. I've tried everything but he just want to get up even with the tastiest treat! I'll keep on trying though!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

She's lovely! And changing all the time! What a clever girl she is and well done you guys! I love hearing your updates on your blog....it's brilliant. I wouldn't know where to start a blog so I'm very impressed.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good girl Saffi and good training Turi. She is a very happy cockapoo (aren't they all )

Good to see you back on here, miss your sage advice and comments.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats so clever,what a smart little poo xxx


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Awww she is so clever!! I hope rudi becomes as well behaved as that  Xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for all your lovely comments


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Just saw the video. Well done all of you but especially saffi for being such a clever girl. Good luck with the competition and fingers xd u win.


----------

